# Dual Layered Staggered Seam Luan Floors



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2013 250rs and had a question about the the dual layered staggered seam floors. I am asumming that the floors are 1/4 Luan which means that dual layer would be 1/2 of floor decking? I am a big dude at 350 pounds and I am worried about the foam core getting soft over time. I am starting a diet to address the issue, but I do notice that the floors flex a very small amount when walking on them. Any ideas on the durability of this floor?


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

I really cannot speak to the engineering of the floor, but we do have one "softer" spot in the floor when i walk on it. Just talked to the DH to see if he also noticed and had. I have seen other folks on this site mention it so I don't think it is specific to your trailer. Hope this helps.

Have a good summer!









S


----------

